# Am I growing old and decrepit?



## Bretrick (Nov 26, 2022)

In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.
This happens often with soft drink bottles as well. Many times I can not remove the lid and have to cut them off.
I have noticed that sometimes the drink bottle caps have no perforations making it extremely difficult to remove the cap.
Bottles with thin aluminium caps can be a pain as well, also without perforations , with a faulty thread, turning the cap flattens out the thread and the cap goes nowhere.
Exasperating at times.
Anyone here come up against these first world problems?


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 26, 2022)

Bretrick, removing lids of all sorts has become a big issue for me lately,
and more than usual, I have the rubber thing to help twist off the lids, I
even have the circular twist opener, and in spite of that, I actually sprained
my thumb couple weeks ago


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 26, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Bretrick, removing lids of all sorts has become a big issue for me lately,
> and more than usual, I have the rubber thing to help twist off the lids, I
> even have the circular twist opener, and in spite of that, I actually sprained
> my thumb couple weeks ago


It is just a pain when these things occur. There seems to be more faulty caps today than ever. 
What happened to quality control measures?


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes I have trouble with all of the above and even more so now with the loss of my thumb . My friends, younger than I, complain of this too.
I was give a bottle of vintage wine in a gift...yes corked..yes still sitting there , waiting for some one to get it out for me.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 26, 2022)

Pliers are a good idea.  I also use a nutcracker.  Hardly ever open jars anymore, but that's how I did it!  Oh, to your original query:  Probably.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

I use a nonslip square, it works fantastic.
With one use jars I stab the bubble of the lid and it works great.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.
> This happens often with soft drink bottles as well. Many times I can not remove the lid and have to cut them off.
> I have noticed that sometimes the drink bottle caps have no perforations making it extremely difficult to remove the cap.
> Bottles with thin aluminium caps can be a pain as well, also without perforations , with a faulty thread, turning the cap flattens out the thread and the cap goes nowhere.
> ...


if you haven't got a Bottle/jar cap remover ..I haven't but they're cheap to buy ... use a Rubber glove. That's all I ever use, and it works like a charm


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 26, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.


I still have the grip of a Pit Bull's jaw
Only time I'm let in the kitchen
It's just that I can't see for shit
She'll guide my hands over to the jar
Much like Samson's last feat


----------



## mrstime (Nov 26, 2022)

Slip a spoon between lid and jar, then twist the spoon a bit should release the air and allow for easy lid removal.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes, it's getting harder. So far I can get most of them and what I can't hubby still can.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 26, 2022)

I have an rubber jar opener that is about 5 inches in diameter.  A lot of the time if I just tap the handle of a butter knife around the lid, it will break the vacuum seal.  Then I can open right up.  

I am pleased to see that more companies that make canned goods are putting the pull tab type lids on cans.  I don't have a problem now but my mom had trouble with the can opener when she got older.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 26, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Slip a spoon between lid and jar, then twist the spoon a bit should release the air and allow for easy lid removal.


I do the same thing with a "church key".  Once you break the vacuum the lid comes right off.


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 26, 2022)

Noticed that myself, _Bretrick_.  I don't attribute it totally to getting old and decrepit.

In my considered opinion, these lids are being designed by computer programs and installed by robotics.  The human factor that once enabled us to open lids without resorting to out-of-hand leveraging and external mechanical aids is long gone.

And to top it off, often these lids and caps are of such minimalistic design that one and done is the norm.  So, no, not entirely old and decript.  Swiss Army Knife is a constant pocket companion.  That and, yeah, the rubber flat for removing lids.  Lately, I've had to throw away can openers that look esthetically pleasing but don't work like the old '50s style from back in the day.  Go figure.

Best regards and hang in there, mate.  _Arnold_


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2022)

Tish said:


> I use a nonslip square, it works fantastic.
> With one use jars I stab the bubble of the lid and it works great.


@Tish, do you have a picture of it? It sounds fascinating.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I have an rubber jar opener that is about 5 inches in diameter.  A lot of the time if I just tap the handle of a butter knife around the lid, it will break the vacuum seal.  Then I can open right up.
> 
> I am pleased to see that more companies that make canned goods are putting the pull tab type lids on cans.  I don't have a problem now but my mom had trouble with the can opener when she got older.


I also prefer the cans with the tabs. Brilliant idea.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I do the same thing with a "church key".  Once you break the vacuum the lid comes right off.


Sorry to sound dumb @DebraMae , but what is a "church key?" Do you have a photo of it? Thanks.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.
> This happens often with soft drink bottles as well. Many times I can not remove the lid and have to cut them off.
> I have noticed that sometimes the drink bottle caps have no perforations making it extremely difficult to remove the cap.
> Bottles with thin aluminium caps can be a pain as well, also without perforations , with a faulty thread, turning the cap flattens out the thread and the cap goes nowhere.
> ...


Yes, it's a constant struggle. Will see about the suggestions on this thread. Also, I prefer the cans with tabs.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 26, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.


Look up on Amazon “under cabinet lid remover”. Best for the larger lids but may or may not work on bottle caps. Channellock Pliers are handy for the smaller stuff.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 26, 2022)

I manage to get jar lids off, eventually. Sometimes the pull ring on sardines breaks off and I have to use a can opener.

But the worst is the plastic screw-off tops on cream (and presumably other dairy products). Often they're placed wrongly, and I have to bypass the plastic thing and mangle the paper part to get the container open.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 26, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I do the same thing with a "church key".  Once you break the vacuum the lid comes right off.


I never thought of a church key, that would work probably better than the spoon. I just happen to have a church key too.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 26, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I manage to get jar lids off, eventually. Sometimes the pull ring on sardines breaks off and I have to use a can opener.
> 
> But the worst is ehe plastic screw-off tops on cream (and presumably other dairy products). Often they're placed wrongly, and I have to bypass the plastic thing and mangle the paper part to get the container open.





NorthernLight said:


> View attachment 252456View attachment 252457


I am right there with you about the plastic screw off lids! Yes here lately I have issues getting lids off. I usually use a butter knife to hit lid around the edge and that may work or I have this gripper thingy and that may work and then if those fail I call my husband who pops it right off of course I already loosened it for him lol lol!
I like your idea Tish about stabbing the bubble of the lid. I am giving that a try and also Mrs time idea Slip a spoon between lid and jar
Thanks!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 26, 2022)

I used to know what a church key was but forgot. I don't hang around with enough drinkers I guess!


----------



## timoc (Nov 26, 2022)

I once thought that I'd come up with a foolproof idea, it's called a hammer, don't try it, you won't like the outcome.


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am pleased to see that more companies that make canned goods are putting the pull tab type lids on cans. I don't have a problem now but my mom had trouble with the can opener when she got older.


For some unknown reason my DH thinks we need an electric can opener.  He doesn’t cook but sometimes I’m thankful to have it.  It’s tucked away in the cupboard, so it’s not taking up space..  I detest those tab things.  I have to pry them up and they fight me when I go to yank the lid up.


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2022)

I have a variety of items to open lids.  When they all have failed, I boil some water and soak the jar upside down in it for a minute; the seal breaks easily then.

@Mizmo  I’d come save you from your wine dilemma. Too bad it’ll be a while before I’m in your neighbourhood.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes, the tab things are difficult if you have weak hands, like me. It's not just age; my hands were always weak.

I had to transfer my recent prescription to another container. I used to get my little girl to open the "childproof containers," but she's grown up now.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 26, 2022)

I have the same problem re opening jars and have a couple of gadgets to help me. Cans, I am still able to use a can opener.


----------



## spectratg (Nov 26, 2022)

I have a heavy duty pair of plyers with a variable gap adjustment that works quite well on bottles of various sizes.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 26, 2022)

I usually slip a butter knife under the outside rim of the jar, lift, and release the vacuum.  Poof, off comes the lid.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 26, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Am I growing old?


Yes, and I hope it continues.


Bretrick said:


> and decrepit?


Probably not so much, a lot of us lose strength in our hands with age, arthritis and other reasons.  You got lots of good ideas to help with the jar opening.  There are also some  hand exercises you can do to rebuild some strength and improve movement.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 27, 2022)

Have a friend who has a battery powered jar opener She loves it.
https://www.amazon.com/Electric-Res...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## caroln (Nov 27, 2022)

I also don't like the pull tab lids.  It really hurts my finger to pull it off.  I prefer my hand held can opener.


What I have problems with is the packages that say "tear here" even when they have a little notch cut.  Nine times out of ten I can't get it to tear at all, or sometimes it goes halfway and stops.  So I try it from the other end and can't get it started at all.  So I end up having to find the scissors anyway.


----------



## Knight (Nov 27, 2022)

spectratg said:


> I have a heavy duty pair of plyers with a variable gap adjustment that works quite well on bottles of various sizes.


I don't have a problem but if I did I'd use this. I think this is what spectrag was referring to. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/10-in...MIg-XYpNzO-wIVm3NvBB1yMgT9EAQYAiABEgK5FPD_BwE


----------



## katlupe (Nov 28, 2022)

My BF bought one of these for me and it works great. I use it for spring water containers, condiments, everything.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

I don't have a problem with opening jars.  I have to hit it with a flat knife two or three times and it opens right up after that.


----------



## Trish (Nov 28, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.
> This happens often with soft drink bottles as well. Many times I can not remove the lid and have to cut them off.
> I have noticed that sometimes the drink bottle caps have no perforations making it extremely difficult to remove the cap.
> Bottles with thin aluminium caps can be a pain as well, also without perforations , with a faulty thread, turning the cap flattens out the thread and the cap goes nowhere.
> ...


I have several gadgets which open bottles and jars but, a thick elastic band wound around the lid also works as it gives you grip.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gripper-Pu...d2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9zZWFyY2hfdGhlbWF0aWM&psc=1


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 28, 2022)

Trish said:


> I have several gadgets which open bottles and jars but, a thick elastic band wound around the lid also works as it gives you grip.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gripper-Purpose-Reusable-Openers-Bottles/dp/B09FSYX5QD/ref=sxin_16_pa_sp_search_thematic_sspa?content-id=amzn1.sym.4939ea89-efd4-468c-a458-8735f4cbce34:amzn1.sym.4939ea89-efd4-468c-a458-8735f4cbce34&cv_ct_cx=Jar+Opener+Grip&keywords=Jar+Opener+Grip&pd_rd_i=B09FSYX5QD&pd_rd_r=4a2eb921-0619-4b74-80f2-2b1d8975b78f&pd_rd_w=hJBdg&pd_rd_wg=fkWP5&pf_rd_p=4939ea89-efd4-468c-a458-8735f4cbce34&pf_rd_r=VY9M2D0YDVXDXG1TNMPH&qid=1669672971&sr=1-1-b75715df-0cbd-4312-a971-de5362256967-spons&sp_csd=d2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9zZWFyY2hfdGhlbWF0aWM&psc=1



We use one of these Brabantia grippers, bottles, jars any sort of twist or prise lid, they all succumb to this handy gadget.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 28, 2022)

We have a cutting board that is always out on the counter. I can open most things that my wife hands me, but for the exceptions I'll smack the lid at a slight angle, in a few places on the cutting board and that does the trick.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> @Tish, do you have a picture of it? It sounds fascinating.


I buy it by the roll, for about $5.00


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

Or you can buy it precut, a few inches in diameter, for about $5 each.


----------



## caroln (Nov 28, 2022)

Like @Jules , I use hot water to open jar lids.  I don't bother boiling the water though.  I just hold the jar lid under hot running water for a few seconds and it generally opens right up.


----------



## Chet (Nov 28, 2022)

Anything vacuum sealed like pickles, I poke the lid with an ice pick to release the vacuum, and it opens easily. I use channel lock pliers on some screw off lids like milk. I start pull tabs with a rod used as a lever by pushing down with the opposite edge used as a fulcrum. Once started, it's easier to pull the rest.


----------



## caroln (Nov 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> Anything vacuum sealed like pickles, I poke the lid with an ice pick to release the vacuum, and it opens easily. I use channel lock pliers on some screw off lids like milk. I start pull tabs with a rod used as a lever by pushing down with the opposite edge used as a fulcrum. Once started, it's easier to pull the rest.


But how do you seal up the food in the jar again if you poked a hole in the lid?  I guess that would work if you ate the whole jar of pickles in one sitting!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

caroln said:


> But how do you seal up the food in the jar again if you poked a hole in the lid?  I guess that would work if you ate the whole jar of pickles in one sitting!


You save all the old lids, of course! One of them is sure to fit the jar.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Tish said:


> I buy it by the roll, for about $5.00
> 
> View attachment 252820


I have a couple of rolls of this too.. I use it for a lot of stuff.. like a piece under the microwave to stop the MW from moving when I open the door.. also a sheet of it in my desk drawer to stop things sliding around when I open and close the drawer..basically it stops anything from moving that you don't want to move... doesn't work on the Bingo wings tho'..sadly..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

This gripper..altho' expensive, is the only one so far that's on Both the .com site, and Amazon .uk.. with almost a full 100 % review from all buyers and users..

https://www.amazon.com/KUHN-RIKON-S...rikon+gripper+jar+opener+,aps,128&sr=8-4&th=1


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 28, 2022)

Usually if I hold the jar with a jar opener wrench and twist the lid with the grippy hand thing, I can open a jar.  When I searched Amazon for the jar opener wrench to paste the URL, that was the first I realized the wrench could be used on the lid itself.  I just tried it, but then the jar turned around, so I tried doing the opposite of my usual method, this time I held the jar with the plastic grippy and turned the lid with the jar opener wrench.  It worked, but I got sloshed a bit when the jar suddenly opened.   I'll have to try one of the gadgets in the posts above, probably will work better.

https://smile.amazon.com/Norpro-Jar...jar+leverage+opener+holder,garden,138&sr=1-27


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 28, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> In attempting to remove plastic lid of a jar of Peanut Butter I had to resort to using a bread slicing knife, then a pair of pliers to remove lid.


I got my wife a few sizes of these oil filter wrenches


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 28, 2022)

I place the "stubborn" jar on a VERY L0W flame on the gas stove (or electric stove).   The lid twists off without a problem (use a towel on the "hot" lid.)   Never cracked/broken a jar with this method.)


----------



## Trish (Nov 28, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 252807
> We use one of these Brabantia grippers, bottles, jars any sort of twist or prise lid, they all succumb to this handy gadget.


Yes, I have one of those too


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2022)

RE: your title.  Gee I hope not! I can't imagine how you are able to cut the tops off jars and bottles! Seems like that would take strength and dexterity. Usually runnung really hot water over the lids & caps works for me. Also twisting them with paper towels (or if you use dish cloths) helps


----------



## Purwell (Nov 29, 2022)

This is the best I have found for jars, bottles ring pulls etc.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B077W1XLSC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> RE: your title.  Gee I hope not! I can't imagine how you are able to cut the tops off jars and bottles! Seems like that would take strength and dexterity. Usually runnung really hot water over the lids & caps works for me. Also twisting them with paper towels (or if you use dish cloths) helps


The lid on the PB jar was plastic. Most soft drink caps are plastic, cut then off with a large, sharp, serrated knife.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 29, 2022)

I have trouble with the child proof prescription bottles that you have to push down and turn at the same time. I hate those things! Once I finally get it open, I don't close it completely again. Then I just try to remind myself that I am strengthening the muscles in my hand and arm!


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 29, 2022)

Yes, I have problems getting some lids off, also have problems gripping small things like tweezers, needles and thread and even writing pens..


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

AprilSun said:


> I have trouble with the child proof prescription bottles that you have to push down and turn at the same time. I hate those things! Once I finally get it open, I don't close it completely again. Then I just try to remind myself that I am strengthening the muscles in my hand and arm!


You can tell your pharmacist  not to give you child proof caps.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You can tell your pharmacist  not to give you child proof caps.


Thank you! I will try that the next time I need to call in a refill.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 30, 2022)

AprilSun said:


> I have trouble with the child proof prescription bottles that you have to push down and turn at the same time. I hate those things! Once I finally get it open, I don't close it completely again. Then I just try to remind myself that I am strengthening the muscles in my hand and arm!



On some  prescription bottle lids you just flip them over and they just easily  unscrew like that. The other way you have to push down and turn.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You can tell your pharmacist  not to give you child proof caps.


I should have thought of that. But I didn't.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 30, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I should have thought of that. But I didn't.


I didn't think of it either so you're not alone.


----------



## Remy (Nov 30, 2022)

I can have a heck of a time opening jars. There have been a few, like a pickle jar, that I thought I wouldn't get opened. 

But I think I am becoming your thread title.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 30, 2022)

perplexed said:


> On some prescription bottle lids you just flip them over and they just easily unscrew like that. The other way you have to push down and turn.


Well now I feel really non-observant and silly, I just checked my two prescriptions and they both have that option!  They look kind of funny with upside down lids tho.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 30, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Well now I feel really non-observant and silly, I just checked my two prescriptions and they both have that option!  They look kind of funny with upside down lids tho.


No your neither I just happen to figure it out several years back and you will get use to the funny look but your right it does look different.The pharmacy should tell people "you can flip the caps" if they have that option lol.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 30, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Pliers are a good idea.  I also use a nutcracker.  Hardly ever open jars anymore, but that's how I did it!  Oh, to your original query:  Probably.


I use a nutcracker too . I find I need them on soft drinks and water bottles esp after they sit in the fridge for a while.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 30, 2022)

Jules said:


> For some unknown reason my DH thinks we need an electric can opener.  He doesn’t cook but sometimes I’m thankful to have it.  It’s tucked away in the cupboard, so it’s not taking up space..  I detest those tab things.  I have to pry them up and they fight me when I go to yank the lid up.


I love electric can openers...would never go back to the hand ones. I find I need to use leverage to open some of the flip tab tops because at times the tabs break off and I have to try and use my electric can opener


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 30, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I used to know what a church key was but forgot. I don't hang around with enough drinkers I guess!
> View attachment 252462


I only recognize calling the top 4 church keys...are the others also called that??


----------



## hearlady (Nov 30, 2022)

You've had me searching for a hand device I used to have for opening jars. I guess I probably got rid of it. I don't remember it working well.
I thought I'd give it another try.


----------



## Bella (Nov 30, 2022)

"Am I growing old and decrepit?"​I'm growing older by the minute, but I'm not decrepit _yet!_ It's just a matter of time before it catches up with me. Hopefully, I'll be dead before it gets here.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 30, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> I only recognize calling the top 4 church keys...are the others also called that??


Anything that opens a beer bottle qualifies, as far as I know.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Nov 30, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Anything that opens a beer bottle qualifies, as far as I know.


Makes sense! I guess I never saw the bottom 2 but have used the 2nd one on the top line and both on the 2nd line


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 1, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Sorry to sound dumb @DebraMae , but what is a "church key?" Do you have a photo of it? Thanks.


Sorry I missed your question but NorthernLight answered it for me.  I insert the pointed end between the cap and jar and push down.  It releases the vacuum.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 2, 2022)

I've had to resort to using a adjustable pliers to get a soda cap off. I was wondering if someone had glued it on. I finally did it, but what a fight. 

Recently bought some picked slices, hit fist on top three times, no problem. Gave a dirty look at the sofa bottle anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2022)

The "Gilhoolie" has been around a loooong time, but I've been told it is the best in jar openers. Here's a demo. The lady seems a bit demented and half the video is her opening the package. 

Fast-forward to 1:05 or so, to avoid crazy eyes.


----------



## Jules (Dec 3, 2022)

@RadishRose, the Gilhoolie does look like the Cadillac of kitchen tools for opening jars.  She does have an usual shine in her eyes.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You can tell your pharmacist  not to give you child proof caps.


Pepper, I owe you a BIG HUG! I got my first refill today with a snap off cap and it is so nice! I looked down and it says "Caution, NOT CHILD PROOF". I told it, "Well at least you're not Senior Proof!!!" and then had a good laugh!


----------



## RobinWren (Dec 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I think I'll hire you as my research assistant, you are a mine of information. Thank you


----------



## Rvgirl62 (Dec 7, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Bretrick, removing lids of all sorts has become a big issue for me lately,
> and more than usual, I have the rubber thing to help twist off the lids, I
> even have the circular twist opener, and in spite of that, I actually sprained
> my thumb couple weeks ago :
> ...


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 10, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> It is just a pain when these things occur. There seems to be more faulty caps today than ever.
> What happened to quality control measures?


Quality control costs $$$


----------

